# Waternymph is sexy...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 5, 2006)

Not really an FOTN, I didn't have time to snap make up specific pictures, but this is the only one from the night where you can see my make up the best.





Face:
Oil Control
Concealer as usual
Studio Fix Fluid
Blot Powder to set
Raizin Blush
Trace Gold blush to highlight cheek bones, forehead, bridge of nose, and tip of chin
Fix+
Eyes:
Matte Creme
Sea Me shadestick
Shell CCB
Naked Lunch to highlight
Waternymph e/s on inner 2/3 of lid
Print on outer 1/3
Carbon drawn into the crease with 266 and blended up with 219
Black Tied blended into crease with 224
Blue Peep Fluidline mixed with Blacktrack Fluidline on upper lashline
Print+Carbon thinly on lower lashlines
Waternymph over Print+Carbon with 266, pulled down for smokiness
Electra e/s in very inner corner (Tear duct)
Fibre Rich mascara in Black
Black Mascara X
Brun on Brows
My lips disappeared, but they looked HOT.  I had on Spice+Cork lip pencils, Midimauve Lipstick, Pink Clash lipglass and Lure-X lipglass in the center of lips


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 5, 2006)

L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ks  L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vely!​


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 5, 2006)

YES IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!! this is so pretty on u um lets see ... "smoking, Sexy, hot.... Waternymph


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jun 5, 2006)

waternymph looks awesome on you!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 5, 2006)

Beautiful waternyphm look great 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 5, 2006)

thank you ladies.  I was kinda skeptical about it because it reminded me of something I could probably get if I combined Blue Absinthe with Electric Eel, but as soon as i swiped it on my hand and saw how pretty the packaging was, I HAD to have it.  I'm on a budget, so I could only get Waternymph and Pink Clash.  Couldn't resist!


----------



## tracie (Jun 5, 2006)

your skin is so pretty and glowy, and waternymph does look hot on you


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jun 6, 2006)

wow very beautiful


----------



## visivo (Jun 6, 2006)

!! you are gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 6, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 6, 2006)

yes it is sexy 

i love the way it looks on dark skin just beautiful


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 6, 2006)

That looks so awesome!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_yes it is sexy 

i love the way it looks on dark skin just beautiful_

 
I feel like I haven't seen you in ages! Where ya been?


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jun 7, 2006)

I looooove those colors on you!!!!


----------



## Candelaria (Jun 7, 2006)

oh wow it isss sexy lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 7, 2006)

hOT! waternyphm looks great on you!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 22, 2006)

so pretty


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 22, 2006)

Stunning.  You can even make this look smoky/sexy.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 22, 2006)

this is sooo pretty. i love waternymph.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 22, 2006)

I luv your cheeks! you always look great


----------



## idreamincolor (Nov 22, 2006)

*What was your base??*

This looks way too pretty!!! It lokks kinda blue from the pic, still stunning as are you!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks, and to answer your question, the base at the time was most likely sea me shadestick.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hell yes it is! And it looks really pretty on you.


----------



## enka (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow! Waternymph is so hot on you!
BTW: How is the cute guy next to you?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enka* 

 
_Wow! Waternymph is so hot on you!
BTW: How is the cute guy next to you?_

 
haha that's my bestie.  unforch, he moved to LA for school so I haven't been seeing him as much, but he'll be home for Holiday break so expect more goofy pictures like this one.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

looks cute on you


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

woah teal colours look hot on you!


----------



## vcanady (Aug 25, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## joey444 (Aug 26, 2008)

That color looks awsome on you!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 26, 2008)

Love the blues. You look stunning!


----------

